# New wheels



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, got the new wheels on and gave the car a good cean, so went out with my mate and took some pics. Only 2 to post at the mo as he's still editing some rolling shots, so will post more up shortly.

These arent BBS LM's, they are the Rota GTLM..... sorry if this offends anyone lol



















I personally think they look alot better than my previous, and really set the look of the car in an aggresive way..... i like :squintdan


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Very nice. Really suit the car.

A bugger to clean though !


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks mate.

Do you have similar then - what do you use to clean/look after them??


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

TBH mate i mistook them for the real macoy until you posted other wise very nice indeed:thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice what size are the wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks really cool dude. thumbs up


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

looks good for rotas!


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

NISMO-GTR said:


> thanks mate.
> 
> Do you have similar then - what do you use to clean/look after them??


No, I've got volks racing multispokes - bronze alloy. Damaged to buggery by brake dust. I spent about four hours yesterday on one of them , and it's still not right. Really need a full refurb, but I'm a bit scared of them coming back in that horrible bright Subaru Gold uke:! 










I still haven't found the ideal alloy protection compound. Tried Zaino, wonderwheels and a few other things, but not happy with any so far....

I've had to use Autosmart Ali (hydroflouric acid  :squintdan) to get the in-grained dust off!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks smart and must be a whole lot more wallet friendly than the BBS variant..


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Bernmc - i used something similar to wonder wheels on the white wheels i had before (was a pink colour) but cant remember the name now, worked a treat, but im not sure about using it on the new ones with the polished lip?

Kadir - The BBS were £860 per wheel without tyre, these were considerably cheaper and i cant justify the price difference.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

They look stunning! I'm getting ideas- m.u.s.t r.e.s.i.st

How much are the Rotas then?


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Stunning :bowdown1:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I know how you feel about the wheel cleaning :chairshot:

I have got some Ronal LS's at the minute and they are a pain in the ass, I desperately need to find a small wheel cleaner but none of them I have found so far have been small enough. :squintdan


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW!!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

car looks great man, can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice! :smokin:


----------



## gsxrgavin (Oct 10, 2005)

They suit the car really well. Is the rim aluminium? Is it anodised or bare metal?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

aferx said:


> Very nice what size are the wheels :thumbsup:


As above what size and offset :thumbsup:


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

DazGTR said:


> As above what size and offset :thumbsup:


Would also like to know this myself, they look awsome mate!


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

I think these wheels are about 860 pounds with no tyres. They're 19" x 8.5 on front , 10 rears. Cant remember the offset but I was looking at them for the supra.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

supracork said:


> I think these wheels are about 860 pounds with no tyres. They're 19" x 8.5 on front , 10 rears. Cant remember the offset but I was looking at them for the supra.



nope nope and nope 

they are 19x10 all round. bought for £1000 exc tyres. ET43 with 20mm spacers on and Falken 275/30/19 tyres.
Had to adjust the coilovers slightly on the front so theres no rubbing when on full lock but other than that went on a treat :squintdan

bottom right of the link here - they didnt have the hyper black ones in

http://www.rarerims.co.uk/alloys_sub2.asp?id=70


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

gsxrgavin said:


> They suit the car really well. Is the rim aluminium? Is it anodised or bare metal?


How can i tell?? I think they have been treated with lacker(sp) from what ive been told. Im on th look out though for some more treatment products, like wax to prevent the dust/dirt from the brake pads sticking on them but havent found many products yet...... any ideas peeps??


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

NISMO-GTR said:


> nope nope and nope
> 
> they are 19x10 all round. bought for £1000 exc tyres. ET43 with 20mm spacers on and Falken 275/30/19 tyres.
> Had to adjust the coilovers slightly on the front so theres no rubbing when on full lock but other than that went on a treat :squintdan
> ...


My apologies  I had priced these before on driftworks and was told this was the only fitment they could be bought in. Obviously you just ordered the 2 more 10"s. Blonde moment


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

look really good amte and agree better than those silly white things lol! Be careful as mine corroded badly, are not rotas but BBS reps so just polish them to protect them and clean regularly


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Those wheels do look really nice, but they do actually offend me lol. It's such a shame that real BBS LM's are so expensive, I guess that is why they are so rare.

The car looks lovely, thanks for sharing.



bernmc said:


> Very nice. Really suit the car.
> 
> A bugger to clean though !


Bernie, hi mate, hope your well. I have used clay bars to clean wheels with just soapy water, albeit a strong mix. This works well.:thumbsup: And isn't harsh on the wheels.

Really though, you should just leave them and go for another drive.:clap:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Supracork - its ok mate i`ll allow it lol. Who on DW told you this is all they can be bought in??? Strange as Rota have always advertised them as either 4 at 275 wide, or staggered like how you would need them on your Supra.

Cardiff R33 - Yea sold those silly white things to some fool across the bridge hahaha. I was meant to check but forgot - did you have all 4 spiggots on the backs of the wheels too?? Im pretty sure you would of but wanted to check :thumbsup:

Rich A - so far to clean them (twice in 6 days lol) ive just used turtle wax car cleaner but if i see brake dust appearing to stick to the wheel, i`ll have a try at useing claybar in with it. Roughly how much would you use if you call it a "rich mix"??

Cheers again for the comments left.


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

I cant remember mate. Maybe it was because I'd need them as a staggered fitment I was told that. Nonetheless a beautiful wheel. Congrats on a great buy.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

NISMO-GTR said:


> Rich A - so far to clean them (twice in 6 days lol) ive just used turtle wax car cleaner but if i see brake dust appearing to stick to the wheel, i`ll have a try at useing claybar in with it. Roughly how much would you use if you call it a "rich mix"??


I would say a big squeeze of shampoo and not much water.

TBH, all the wheel protection stuff helps, but it doesn't last long and is a pain in the ass to put on.

If you are using the car properly, big chunks of redhot pad and sticky bits of tyre are going to cover the wheels no matter what really.

Just enjoy:clap:


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

nice car mate and the wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

yes cheers mate as far as i can remember i had all four sprigots


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Those wheels look fantastic  I was looking at them myself and would have bought them if they'd made an 18"


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

*Rolling shots*

Well, the initial rolling shots we done werent edited and used as my mate wasnt overly happy with how they came out, and the surroundings used at the time, so, on our way down to Woolacombe this weekend, we tried again.....





























Think there may be one or two more to come too


----------

